# "Frog Moss"- dead/dried moss come back to life?



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

The Terrarium Section of the Forum is kind of quiet right now, so I'll ask here.

I picked up some "Frog Moss" at Petsmart for $3

It is sold dry (dead) and instructs to wet it and plant it in soil and regular light and the moss should come back to life.

When I got home I tried to go to their website, but it is no longer up...

www.esskayusa.com

Googled Frog Moss and read a lot of testimonies of people saying the moss never came back to life in their experiences.

Just wondering if anyone here has had any experiences or comments about Frog Moss?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

From: http://www.vaughnbell.net/berwick/logbook.html regarding Leucobryum sp. moss.



> A few moss characteristics:
> Being a non-vascular plant, moss is more similar to green algae than to plants such as trees and shrubs. Without a method of transporting water up from the soil, the moss needs a damp climate in order to photosynthesize and grow. When the moss dries out, it does not die. It simply goes dormant until water returns. Without adequate moisture the moss will shrink back, lose its green, and cease growing. Mosses also need water in order to reproduce.


So it's not really sold dead. Just dried and dormant. Theoretically, it should be revived again...you can try it and let us know if it works or not. =P

It's probably also like those plant bulbs from Wal-Mart...hit or miss.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks, Epic!!!:biggrin: 

I went to 2 locations to try to find the "greenest" moss....

I only bought one.

Thank you for that link.

I thought maybe this would be like spaghnum moss... how they say that can also "come back to life"

I will let you know if it works or not:biggrin: Thank you, again :0)


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

"Just Add Water"



> "Bryophytes are a group of organisms that include the mosses, liverworts, and hornworts. Mosses are amazing plants in the sense that they can occur in very wet to very dry habitats. They can completely dry out, shrivel down to almost nothing, and then, in some cases years later when they're re-hydrated, get wet again—they'll just come back to life. So, mosses, when they dry out, go into a sort of suspended animation and can stay there for indefinite periods of time, sometimes many years


http://www.pulseplanet.com/archive/Nov06/3837.html

Hope it works :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

